# How often do you go in?



## Wind

I was just curious- how often do you go see your doctor/midwife?

I am 12 weeks and already being scheduled for a visit every two weeks. I don't know if it's due to my age, the fact that I'm having twins, or my history of mc. 

I'm wondering what other doctors/midwives recommend.


----------



## mumoffive

It will most likely be because you are expecting twins. What age are you? Unless you are 40 plus i doubt they would see you every two weeks. With my first pregnancy i was expecting twins and was constantly at the hospital getting scans. Mind you that was 23 years ago lol!!! Usually appointments are every 4wks until you get around 36wks and then they tend to be every fortnight. I have seen by the hospital more regularly this time as im 43. I am never away from it!


----------



## seoj

I think it varies per situation... personally, I've seen my Fertility specialist twice since prego, well more if you count the blood work I had done early on... and my OB three times... once for initial appt, and twice for NT scan (the first appt didn't get the measurements so had to go back in a week later)... I have another OB appt today, then again when I have my gender scan... so prob more often than "normal" due to our situation and my age.


----------



## mumoffive

Oh i suppose it also depends upon where you come from. It will vary from area and country. I see you are from Ohio so it could be very different there. You would probably need to check with someone from your area.


----------



## Wind

mumoffive said:


> It will most likely be because you are expecting twins. What age are you? Unless you are 40 plus i doubt they would see you every two weeks. With my first pregnancy i was expecting twins and was constantly at the hospital getting scans. Mind you that was 23 years ago lol!!! Usually appointments are every 4wks until you get around 36wks and then they tend to be every fortnight. I have seen by the hospital more regularly this time as im 43. I am never away from it!

I am 35.


----------



## ciarhwyfar

I am 42 and my normal appointments are every four weeks. However, because of some unexplained bleeding, I have been since for two emergency appointments and one follow up in the last 3-4 weeks. I hope that trend stops now.


----------



## mumoffive

ciarhwyfar said:


> I am 42 and my normal appointments are every four weeks. However, because of some unexplained bleeding, I have been since for two emergency appointments and one follow up in the last 3-4 weeks. I hope that trend stops now.

I think it tends to step up at the end. Im sick of being at the hospital. I have been going twice a week. Annoying when you have other children. I have been under consultant care due to me being 43 and on my 5th pregnancy. 

Wind - 35 is still young. x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

I know that I will have appointments every 2 weeks soon enough and then once a week for the last month or so. It is the emergency appointments/bleeding I can do without.


----------



## mumoffive

ciarhwyfar said:


> I know that I will have appointments every 2 weeks soon enough and then once a week for the last month or so. It is the emergency appointments/bleeding I can do without.

That must be worrying for you. Really hope it all settles down. I bled just a little with my dd at 26wks and had to go for a scan. It really freaks you out. x


----------



## ellie27

Every 4 wks up til 36wks then fortnightly after:flower:


----------



## robinator

Every 4 weeks up until 7 months, then every 2 weeks until 8 months, when it goes to a weekly visit. That's what they tell me, anyway :)


----------



## knitbit

I'm having twins, too. Two sacks and two placentas (di-di). They want to see me ever 4 weeks. I'll have the 18-20 week ultrasound and then a 28 week ultrasound. At 32 weeks I have to go in 2x a week for non stress tests (NSTs) to check the babies and look for contractions. 

Do you have one or two placentas? Single placenta could be why they want to see you more now.


----------



## MrsG-L

I am 35 and classed as 'High Risk' due to low birth weight babies and high BMI - I see my consultant every 4 weeks for a scan and a meeting and my midwife every 6 ish weeks - when I can get an appointment that is!


----------



## Wind

knitbit said:


> Do you have one or two placentas? Single placenta could be why they want to see you more now.

That's a good question. I honestly don't know.


----------

